# "Iridescent Fields"



## wotzenknecht

Salve!

I am trying to translate the expression _Iridescent Fields_ in Latin. It is the title of a series of artworks I am making, so there is no context so to speak. The emphasis for me would be on the multiplicity of color, the illusion, the transclucence more than, say, light or brightness. Field could be either the agricultural or the mathematical one, they carry the same general meaning.

I understand that _iridescence_ is a combination of Latin and Greek, so any word that can come close would do, really.

I came up with _fulgidus, micans _or_ stellans ager_, but I do not know how to conjugate these and if they come close to the meaning I am looking for :/

Also the singular form would be great.

Thanks for helping!


----------



## radagasty

wotzenknecht said:


> I understand that _iridescence_ is a combination of Latin and Greek, so any word that can come close would do, really.



What about simply _Iridis ager_, meaning 'field of Iris', Iris being the goddess of the rainbow?

Alternatively, you could use the adjective _polymitus_ (literally, 'woven of many threads'), which is the word used in _Genesis_ to describe Joseph's amazing technicolour dreamcoat.



> I came up with _fulgidus, micans _or_ stellans ager_, but I do not know how to conjugate these and if they come close to the meaning I am looking for :/



I would say all of these adjectives carry more the connotation of brightness or glittering than one of multiplicity of colour, illusion or translucence. Nevertheless, _ager_ is a masculine noun, so the default adjectival endings you get in a dictionary are fine (as in _fulgidus, micans, _or_ stellans_), and there is no need to decline further.


----------



## wotzenknecht

Thank you very much for your answer, radagasty.

_polymitus _might bring too much of a physical presence, I think the concept of colors-perceived-but-not-there is the most important one in my vision, more than multiplicity itself. 

_Iridis ager_ is therefore a great option, as it brings communication, air, spirituality in the meaning in addition to the multiplicity of color. Besides, Iris was integrated into the Roman pantheon.

Is _Iridis ager _singular or plural? how can I distinguish the difference?


----------



## radagasty

wotzenknecht said:


> Is _Iridis ager _singular or plural? how can I distinguish the difference?



_Iridis ager _is singular; the plural would be _Iridis agri_.


----------



## wotzenknecht

Excellent. Once again, thank you very much.

I will have to learn Latin sooner or later, as I encounter it more and more in my field of interests.


----------



## Quiviscumque

L&S says that Ausonius wrote "iricolor":
Charlton T. Lewis, Charles Short,  A Latin Dictionary, īrĭcŏlor

In Scientific Latin the word "iridescent" is commonly used:
"iridescens" - Buscar con Google


----------



## wotzenknecht

Interesting... how would you get the translation of_ iridescent fields_, then?_ ager iridescens / agri iridescens_?

Edit: also, doesn't that make it just sound like an animal name, instead of a concept, then?


----------



## radagasty

wotzenknecht said:


> how would you get the translation of_ iridescent fields_, then?_ ager iridescens / agri iridescens_?



It would be _agri iridescentes_, although I'm not really sure I care for such a literal rendering of 'iridescent fields'.


----------

